# A new french member



## Célérité (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi all, a French more in the community.I have two passions, warbird and flying. My favorite aircraft is the Piper J3 Je apologize in advance for my English. See you read


----------



## mkloby (Mar 12, 2008)

Welcome aboard Cél. Glad to have you here. I see you are a cadet - do you go to a military school?


----------



## Freebird (Mar 12, 2008)

Célérité said:


> Hi all, a French more in the community.



Welcome! Nice to see another tricolor flag. {accent missing - sorry}


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 12, 2008)

Welcome. I hope you hang around and participate.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 12, 2008)

Bonjour Célérité,

welcome to the site


----------



## DBII (Mar 12, 2008)

Welcome, Cel


DBII


----------



## v2 (Mar 12, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the site from down under...


----------



## delcyros (Mar 12, 2008)

Bon soir welcome!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 12, 2008)

Welcome - I'm working on a J-3 project - you have good taste in aircraft!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Cel..... Enjoy the place... And don't worry about
your english. We have one or two from the US who can't speak english !

Charles


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 12, 2008)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## magnocain (Mar 12, 2008)

Tres bien! Nous besouin des francais.
( I really hope that I spelled that right)


----------



## Heinz (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome mate.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 13, 2008)

ANOTHER French!? In MY forum!!??...... Hi and welcome mate....I hope that you'll enjoy your stay here with us nuts...


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 13, 2008)

Ribbet, ribbet......

Ribbet...


----------



## plan_D (Mar 13, 2008)

... <ahem> Hello... <cough>


----------



## Célérité (Mar 13, 2008)

> I see you are a cadet - do you go to a military school?


No I'm not, I'm in a civil school,the army did not want me. The most important thing is to be able to fly.


----------



## DOUGRD (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello Cel, welcome to our escape from the present. Hope you enjoy it here and don't worry about your English, I'm sure it's much better than my French, or my German, or my Hungarian, or my Polish, or my Czech, or my Greek or my Aussie etc...


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 14, 2008)

I can speak Aussie quite fluently, check it out....

Trow anotha schrimp on da barbie mate.....


----------



## plan_D (Mar 14, 2008)

I can too:

(In response to Dan) Oooh, yeah !


----------



## FabioRAF (Mar 14, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## A4K (Mar 14, 2008)

G'day mate! welcome !

And Dan, you forgot the "Hey mate, owzit goin', strewth she's a bloody hot one eh?" followed by a burp, and a shake of an empty beer can, possibly a lame throw of a boomerang at a passing crocodile too...


----------



## DOUGRD (Mar 15, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> I can speak Aussie quite fluently, check it out....
> 
> Trow anotha schrimp on da barbie mate.....



Dang Les, I didn't know you were bi-lingual! I quess we'll have to start calling you "Crocodile Les".


----------



## Njaco (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm surprised theres no response to the ribbet comment!


----------



## DOUGRD (Mar 16, 2008)

Njaco said:


> I'm surprised theres no response to the ribbet comment!



I would have but I don't speak French remember?


----------



## Philgé (Mar 16, 2008)

Salut célérité.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 16, 2008)

G'day Cel enjoy your stay. No of course there is no response to your Ribbet ribbet ribbet comments Njaco. We learned long ago not to interrupt you when you have a hair ball caught in your throat


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2008)

You better stop cleaning yourself THAT way Njaco....people might wonder....


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 16, 2008)

No one is wondering Lucky but it seems Njaco is very flexible. One wonders though how he manages to balance so well on the couch. with his left leg just behind his right ear. You do realise mate not every one can manage that but our mate Njaco does it so well


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2008)

Plenty of practice me think....and watching other.....you know...dogs.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 16, 2008)

Dogs yes, but does Njaco also have to climb up the curtains after he has finished?. I mean it is disconcerting to the bloody budgie seeing Njaco scooting up the drapes mate


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 16, 2008)

Course we can't mention Njaco's one tooth and his popcorn sucking fetish either Lucky. Far be it from us mate to single out Njaco's affirmaties


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2008)

Like him sniffing folks crouch....and butt...?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2008)

Whooops.....did I say that out loud? I did, didn't I..?


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 16, 2008)

Come on Lucky. You promised not to say anything like that about Njaco. You know it embarasses him. Remember the last time he disappeared for 3 weeks hiding in the loft and refusing to come down. Took bloody ages to coach him down. Even with his favourite snack of tuna and aspic. And the mess he left was ing


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2008)

...never forgetting all the scratches we got OR the bite marks...good thing that we got our rabies shots, eh mate?


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 16, 2008)

Those bloody scratches mate took ages to heal. And the puncture marks from that one tooth of Njacos was very hard to explain to the Doctor/ My doctor asked what did you get bitten by. When I explained it was Njaco the Doctor put down the phone as he was about to ring pest control and tell them there was a 6ft 4 inch rat loose in the city. Doctor was thinking plague until I calmed him down and explained it was a Njaco. Course the next question was WHAT IN **** IS A NJACO???? And do we need to alert the proper Authorities. You understand the amount of paperwork involved with this was enormous Lucky


----------



## Célérité (Mar 16, 2008)

What are you talking about? I don't inderstand "ribbet"


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 16, 2008)

Its ok Cel. Just Lucky Njaco and myself having fun at Njaco's expenses. we all have a tendancy to do that to each other. So don't worry Cel, Njaco was trying to be funny and Lucky and myself began giving him a hard time for it. So don't worry Cel ok


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2008)

Well, I was the lucky one in this case....got away a bit easier than you...still a few uncomfortable questions at the hospital...big eyes and raised eyebrows and all that stuff you know...

Not to worry as emac44 said Cel....we have a tendency to mock each other around here...just sit back and enjoy the ride....


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes ok for you to get a mild bite and raised eyebrows Lucky. But when Njaco latched on it was like a Goanna trying to get its laughing gear around an annoyed Wallaby. And when it came to explain what species was a Njaco. Things really got hairy there for a time. Until I dragged Njaco kicking and screaming into the Clinic and Surgery and they realised Njaco was basically human but were unsure how basic was basically. All because you Lucky Mentioned Njaco's Butt and Crotch sniffing Fetish. Please don't do that again mate.

Yes Cel we call it taking the piss out of a friend. And when Njaco reads these comments and we know he will. He will get even


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2008)

It'll be hard if not IMPOSSIBLE to understand.....woof...barff...waff...grrr...waff....even more so than his, as he put it...english...don't ya think?


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 16, 2008)

I never gave it a 2nd thought with the barfk woof woof. I just thought Njaco was coming into season again Lucky and I was advising the next door neighbour to lock up her basset hound again. Is that what Njaco calls English. And here I thought he was gargling castor oil for his hair ball problems again. Damn I need to pay more attention in future. Thanks mate for the key up


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2008)

Anytime mate....I just remember the psychological suffering for all involved and all the trips back and forth to hospital and the costs of the treatments...don't want anyone go through that...


----------



## Njaco (Mar 16, 2008)

It wasn't me with the comment.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2008)

True....it didn't say woof woof....


----------



## Njaco (Mar 16, 2008)

You all just jealous cause I can lick my.....! and you can't! And that deal with the doctor. Must I remind you, you told me we going to meet some birds - not lose mine!!! Bloody typical!!


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 16, 2008)

Now Njaco would Lucky and I lie to you? And I see your English is up to its typical RedNeck speach patterning


----------



## Njaco (Mar 16, 2008)

Yu all knowed what day say - "if ya can't hang wit da big doggs, stay off mah porch!"


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 16, 2008)

Good God Lucky. Njaco is now supplying family photos. Not a Rhodes Scholar in the bunch. The closest they get to Roads is picking up the occassional possum splattered by a Kenworth


----------



## Njaco (Mar 16, 2008)

I'll have you know I resemble that remark!!


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 16, 2008)

Njaco said:


> I'll have you know I resemble that remark!!



I will have you know Njaco. That is why I said it. Now go find Granny and cook up some Racoon pie with Grits   .

And I see the family connections are very strong in your family Njaco. Which one is do you call Pappa again. Its confusing with such strong family traits from interbreeding


----------



## Njaco (Mar 16, 2008)

Pappa? Why thats the most confusing holiday for me...Father's Day!


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 16, 2008)

And Mothers Day is a complete mystery too Njaco. Is that why when they refer to the Bastard of the Bush People stare at you for long periods of time. And speculate


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 17, 2008)

Must have been very confusing when you had parents day at the farm.....I mean SCHOOL....yeah..I meant school....(pheew....think that I saved that one)


----------

